# Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 Overclocking Experiences !



## zOaib (Sep 7, 2006)

please use this thread to enlighten us with how you managed your overclocks and what kind of cooling and other adjustments thx .


----------



## zOaib (Sep 9, 2006)

*3dmark05 test*








the link below gives the cpu scores for amd 4800+ x2 cpu @ 2.4ghz , 3.1ghz and 3.4ghz , none of which were able to beat the cpu score of 8655 i got form the e6600 runnign at stock speed ............. very interesting indeed. (P.S my x1900xt was at stock speeds aswell).
http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1845&page=9


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 9, 2006)

3.5GHz Posted, on watercooling. 1.425v(not even sure if thats the voltage that it needs). I'll stability test once I figure out how to install windows on these stupid drives..

I realised I have some air in my loop.. ill get it out and then try to OC higher... temps are 34c


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 9, 2006)

Prime testing 3.5GHz right now.

What is the max safe voltage on a conroe with watercooling? I plan to keep this for about 3 years, so I need it to last.. is 1.45v my max?


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2006)

probably about 1.55-1.6v on water i should imagine

Also, download "Core Temp", to get the accurate reading from the cpu die


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 9, 2006)

ok. I'll aim for 1.575v~ 

My board overvolts, but doesnt undervolt, and doesnt droop. So when i say.. 1.45v, it will give me 1.52v, but will be rock solid @ 1.52v.. lol..

What is FSB Termination voltage? It goes up to 1.5v for me..

***Im flashing the newest BIOS for my motherboard, ill see if its more stable now..


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2006)

Nice, i hope mine doesn't droop on the vcore when i have a core 2 duo in it. It seems to droop BADLY with my P4 in it.

FSB termination voltage is the signal voltage across the board, to all the components. Most people leave this at stock to be safe, but you could raise it to 1.4v and see if it helps.

Flashing the bios on this board is awsome! I've made a 10mb FAT partition on my slave hard drive, and i've filled that with all my bioses, then i just go into the bios, and use EZ Flash, brilliant idea! Asus really thought this board through


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 10, 2006)

My watercooling is now seeming to heat up.. stock temps of 45c.. help a guy out!

and also, if anybody has an extra foot of 1/2" ID tubing, please send! Im broke now and i dont really wanna pay like.. $7 shipping for 1ft of tubing.  I'll pay shipping on that.. USPS?


----------



## Lt_JWS (Sep 11, 2006)

Im up to 3.5Ghz, with my cheapo Artic Cooling Freezer Pro 7  1.57 vcore


----------



## xman2007 (Sep 12, 2006)

W2hCYK said:


> 3.5GHz Posted, on watercooling. 1.425v(not even sure if thats the voltage that it needs). I'll stability test once I figure out how to install windows on these stupid drives..
> 
> I realised I have some air in my loop.. ill get it out and then try to OC higher... temps are 34c




if there stupid drives can i have them


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 13, 2006)

i got 1337 fsb.. w00t

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v347/Napalm_Fire/1337.jpg

Going for 3.2GHz when i get a new northbridge cooler, or when i fix my cpu cooling..


----------



## stealthfighter (Sep 13, 2006)

Don't blow it up o.o


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 13, 2006)

nope its all good, i soaked the processor in 91% alcohol.. dried it and ran it, and its been up a LONG time now.


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 13, 2006)

Im leaving it on all tonight to test stability. 3GHz, 50c max load = high IMO for watercooling..


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 13, 2006)

lol^^^
big lool^^
sry man but 3 gig is not an aim for a watercooling thats easy with air

i can give my cpu 1.6 volts and it will reach 3,8gig so far (24hours prime stable)

atm iam on 3 gig because no application will use my conroe really so its clocking itself down ;(

at least oblivion will do sometimes


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 13, 2006)

ill eventually figure it out.. ill get there.. no need right now, like you said.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 13, 2006)

jup 2,9/3 gig is all you need at least for surfing/gaming
for encoding or something simular the extra drop of performance may be good


----------



## W2hCYK (Sep 13, 2006)

I encode ALOT of videos, and I could use the extra kick of performance. These temps are whats keeping me out of the OCing game here.. 1.6v gets me 3.2GHz @ 58c load, thats not even stable.. and watercooled!!!

Check out my thread. I think my liquid thats in my system isnt doing its job properly.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 13, 2006)

3,2 is stable on my pc@1,38 volt 1,6 is for 4gig and more


----------



## mobo57 (Sep 19, 2006)

Newbee here.  My rig:
E6600
P5W DH Deluxe mobo w/ nb/sb covers removed, AS5 & 40cm fans
4 gig OCZ  PC2 6400 EL Plat Edition XTC
X1900XT W/ Crossfire Card
2x 200 gig WD SATA 150's RAID 0
2x 300 WD SATA2's
2 Thermaltake Bigwater SE's, one for CPU, one for gpu's
Cooler Master Stacker 830 case w/ 5 120 cm fans
Used to have a Zalman 9500 on the CPU.  Oc'd to 3.4 @ 1.5 on core and mcih.  Temps at idle 35 to 38 c.  Load 44 to 48 c.
After the SE, 3.6 @ 1.62v.  Temps 42 to 45 idle and mid 50's under load.
Today I lapped the core, good by any RMA.
Temps now are 30 to 32c idle and 40 to 44c under full load.  Mobo is at 40 c.  Hot here today, 92f earlier, 82f now.  6 hours of SETI and still at 41c @ 3.6 on the cpu per PC Probe.  Core Temp reads 61c & 62c.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 19, 2006)

my conroe shows under 1,518 (or something^^)
and 3,6 gig a 62 degree under 15 hours prime


----------



## VOCCH (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi guys just joined....here's a few cpu-z's of my DS4 + E6600 which i run @ 3.2 400x8 all auto for 24/7 use.


http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=122755   505FSB

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=121976   3771MHZ


----------



## Vinas (Sep 20, 2006)

Looks like it's safe to say that the stability wall is 3.3GHz for most of us. I think memory timings will set these systems apart from one another, however.

Here's my e6600 @ stock voltage (1.31v). This is 100% 24/7 stable.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 20, 2006)

i can easily squeeze 3,6 out of my connie lol?
iam not on stock voltage then but who cares?


----------



## Vinas (Sep 21, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> i can easily squeeze 3,6 out of my connie lol?
> iam not on stock voltage then but who cares?



I can go up to 4.0 with higher vcore, but it's *not very stable*... If you are running over 3.3GHz and 24 hour dual prime stable please enlighten me. 

99% e6600 owners are not stable over 3.3GHz from what I've seen.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 21, 2006)

3,6 to 4 gig is 24/7 stable on my system


----------



## infrared (Sep 21, 2006)

hmmm, watercooled, with a DS3... nice combo 

It will be interesting to see how my E6400 compares to you guy's overclocks. Aparently they're better overclockers, but you need a good board that can take over 500mhz fsb to get the most out of them. Damn that lower multiplier


----------



## Vinas (Sep 21, 2006)

gR3iF said:


> my conroe shows under 1,518 (or something^^)
> and 3,6 gig a 62 degree under 15 hours prime



Screenshots too please. =)

Not that I don't believe you, but that's pretty incredible to post without screenies.


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 21, 2006)

k give me 15 hours ;P no i will do tommorow for you^^


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 21, 2006)

here this will run today till i go to bed let me see how long this wil be (assuming 5hours)


----------



## Vinas (Sep 22, 2006)

Looks nice, I hope you are able to achieve these speeds. It will be something for the rest of us (me) to aim for... So far the highest I can get stable is 3.3GHz @ 412 x 8...


----------



## Janchu88 (Sep 25, 2006)

don´t you guys think Increasing Vcore about 0,3v on 65nm is kind of insane? 

We dont know how the C2D behaves to SNDS but i would step gently towards that topic... 

PS:C2D E6300 running 3,5ghz @1,344v load ... dualprime stable


----------



## gR3iF (Sep 25, 2006)

under watercooling its for me np
so far i wasnt able to let my pc ran 12 hours prime on 3,6 iam sorry


----------



## mobo57 (Sep 27, 2006)

No problem for me either. Running BOINC at 3.6 24/7 watercooled.  Temps never above 36C Probe and 52C TAT.


----------



## Vinas (Oct 2, 2006)

Well my final results are 3.36GHz (420x8) @ 1.33v and 5c idle 18c dual prime. Using active water chiller.

I suppose the other guy couldn't back up the e6600 3.6GHz stable claim.


----------



## infrared (Oct 2, 2006)

you should be able to push the vcore way higher, with those awsome temperatures you could likely hit 4ghz. 1.5v should be fine


----------



## Beomagi (Oct 2, 2006)

*W2hCYK*  - sounds like the first rule is biting you. May be a weak oc'ing chip (or possibly board?). Temps aside, if you cant get past 3.2 on 1.6V, I dont think you're going to get much higher. how much Vnb?


----------



## largon (Oct 2, 2006)

3200MHz  dual Prime stable for *< 6h* 


C2D E6600 @ 1.325V set in bios (1.305V w/ DMM)
Gigabyte GA-965P-DS4
2x1GB TeamGroup DDR667 @ DDR712 3-3-3-9 w/ 2.2V
Watercooled CPU, GPU & MCH


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 3, 2006)

iam sry but i have atm no time at all
iam @full time job calles school and girlfriend
so my pc is atm running @3200mgh and its fine for me i will do 3,6 stable just wait a bit more^^
and i will do it without waterchiller


----------



## ocnoobert (Oct 4, 2006)

i got my connie running 6600 3.4 ghz on air now, lookin pretty good.  temps ranging from 50-52 load and my volts are only set at 1.40 in my mobo.........however cpuz is reading 1.36.......anyone know what the discrepancy might be


oh and so far ive only been able to prime it for 1.5 hours......been stable thru that tho....will run prime overnight tonight


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 4, 2006)

its called vdroop so your board has a voltage drop about 0.04


----------



## largon (Oct 5, 2006)

*gR3iF*
No, _that's_ called inaccurate software readings.


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 5, 2006)

Beomagi said:


> *W2hCYK*  - sounds like the first rule is biting you. May be a weak oc'ing chip (or possibly board?). Temps aside, if you cant get past 3.2 on 1.6V, I dont think you're going to get much higher. how much Vnb?



I get the same results all the way up to vMHC 1.8v. 

The board is a more expensive and stable version of the P5W DH Deluxe, so i dont think thats the problem. I think its just a sucky chip..

I have it stable @ 3.3GHz, 1.485v, 12hr P95. Im gonna leave it at that for now. I may sell the E6600 and buy an E6400~ or something.

It was an OEM chip, so i guess I cant complain.. 

**What is the first rule?


----------



## Beomagi (Oct 5, 2006)

your milage may vary


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 5, 2006)

largon its called vdrop
read xtremesystems about vdrop mods 
every boars has a little drop of voltage under load which wont appear under idle
its just the board


----------



## largon (Oct 5, 2006)

gR3iF,
Difference between bios setting and CPU-Z reading is not droop. It's just inaccurate readings... 

...however, difference between bios setting and a DMM/oscilloscope reading is.


----------



## W2hCYK (Oct 5, 2006)

i 2nd gr3if's statement about voltage drooping. If you measure with a multimeter, you will see, the voltage is much different than that set in the bios. Set your voltage to X volts, go check the reading in the software, then find the voltage read point on your motherboard, and read it with a multimeter. If you do that and then the voltage is spot on then i will agree that it is an incorrect reading.


----------



## gR3iF (Oct 6, 2006)

and for what is then a vdrop mod?
afterwards you wont get this drops in cpu-z?
just a trick for everyone so they dont have the drop in a programm which doesnt matter?
lol?


----------



## largon (Oct 6, 2006)

> ...however, difference between _bios setting_ and a _DMM/oscilloscope reading_ is.


Duh. What was I thinking. Bios of course has nothing to do with droop, nor do software readings. 

This is what I meant:

"...however, the difference _between measured idle and load voltages_ is droop." 


My _point_ was that one can't detect vdroop with _software_ because software readings are hardly ever reliable as software readings often fluctuate even when DMM shows a perfectly stable voltage.


----------



## mobo57 (Oct 8, 2006)

[/URL][/IMG]
Going into the 3rd hour of Orthos at 3.6 on the 6600.  Stopped it at 5.5.  BORING.....


----------



## Default (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello, I'm spanking new on the forum and have been reading through all the different topics that concern the E6xxx series chips, and found this one for the E6600.

I was on another forum that was dedicated to CustomPC and posted a topic concerning the CPU type I could afford and choose, this is the CPU everyone pointed at and so I have bought it.

At the moment, my only OC experinces is with a Socket 939 Opteron 144, increasing it from 1.8 to 2.6 and having it run stable.

Now I have updated everything I want to know what I can push out of this, my hardware is as follows,

E6600 Core 2 Duo OEM cooled by an Artic Freezer 7 Pro
ASUS PB5 Deluxe/WiFi MoBo
2GB DDR2 PC2-6400 RAM
1 x Western Digital Raptor X 150GB System Drive
1 x Samsung Spinpoint 250GB Project Drive
MSI 7900 GTO Overclocked to 1500Mhz (Memory speed so it's the equivilant of a GTX)
Antec P180 Black Case

It's mostly the voltages and the most stable setting (roughly) you think I could use on air cooling. I hope to get a frequency stable of around 3Ghz, anything higher would be an amazing bonus 

Thanks alot guys 

- *Default*


----------



## Beomagi (Oct 24, 2006)

your milage may vary! you have what i thikn is the top ocing mobo, and a great chip. Anandtech took their e6600 to 4GHz, some people arn't as lucky and get to 3.3GHz. You should be telling US what you get.


----------



## Default (Oct 24, 2006)

I know, I know 

I'm just a little phased, I wills tart out at stock voltage, just waiting for my new PSU to turn up which should be in the next couple of days, but say I do need to increase the CPU voltage what is the most common setting used at the moment?

Do you have to put more to the VRM's aswell?

Thanks 

 - *Default*


----------



## mobo57 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey Default... first see how far you can go on the stock voltages.  Seen a lot of people get pretty decent oc's that way.  Most of the higher oc's are usually obtained with the FSB at 1.5 and MCh at 1.6 or above and Vcore at 1.475 or above.  To get 3.6 g out of my 6600 with the P5W DH Deluxe I have to go 1.5, 1.65 (max for this mobo) and Vc at 1.6.  Memory at auto.  My temps are low, but then I do have water cooling.  Seems around 400 FSB at 9x is a wall a lot of people hit.  I have made it to 417, but had to Vc to 1.675.  TOO much for my comfort zone.  Also read where some that can bump the Mch higher to get some higher oc's.  As to my rig, I'm now running at 370 x9 and Vc at 1.5 24/7.


----------



## Default (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello Mobo57,

I will see what I can do, thankyou for the advice. 

I still have to wait just a few more days for the PSU to arrive but once I have I'll build it, set it up the see where I get. 

I went around to calculate the FSB for a 3GHz frequency and it's 334 I believe, do you think PC2-6400 memory can handle this?

Thanks again,

- *Default*


----------



## mobo57 (Oct 24, 2006)

Your memory should not be a problem as it is rated for 400 fsb (800 actually).  You should be able to get at least a 25% overclock out of your setup with stock settings.  350 to 370 should be fairly easy with just small bumps in your V settings.


----------



## Default (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks alot mate, I will give it a go at stock settings and see what I come up with, I'm not sure if I can push past 3GHz without water cooling as I'm using air 

Thanks again Mobo57


----------

